# Polder thermometer problems



## mighty quinn (Jan 22, 2013)

I purchased a Polder all in one meat thermometer.  This product received great reviews with the only complaint of a single probe for  meat, no internal smoker probe.  I tested it in boiling water and it read 211.6*.  I have used this and had meat that said 180* be sliced open and show clearly raw.  I have also put a trusted pen electric therm next to it and have the Polder read 20 degrees high in the same spot. Anyone run into this or have any suggestions?  Thanks for he input.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Quinn.  I don't own a Polder but my advice would be to contact the manufacturer.  You could have a faulty probe.

Try the cold/hot calibration test.  Place the probe in a water bath then in the boiling water and check your results.

Your best bet is to call the customer service number.

The best thermometer I have used is a Maverick ET732 - it has a smoker probe and a meat probe.

Good luck,

Bill


----------

